# Ticker tape ticker makerer!!



## carolgavin

Seem to have lost it, can some kind, lovely, gorgeous, most helpful of helpful people point me in its general direction. I wanna change mine.
You know I would be ever so grateful. 
Thanking one and all in advance mwah mwah!!


----------



## nukeadmin

if you click on your ticker it takes you to the ticker generator page


----------



## carolgavin

ooooh so simple, ta very muchos


----------



## olive

What is a 'ticker'?


----------



## moblee

What is a 'ticker'?

IT's a countdown marker at the bottom of your posts like mine about Christmas.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ticker/


----------



## olive

Thank you moblee ..... that's my something learned for the day!


----------



## carolgavin

Need some crimbo type ones nukey purleeese!


----------



## Rapide561

*Ticker*

Hi

I have just made a ticker. Do I need to add it to every post or will it appear from somewhere?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Ticker*

Mmmmm

I think I did something wrong!

Russell


----------



## dannimac

Russell

If you ever find out how to get the ticker on, can you let me know? I've got the code for the ticker and have tried to put it everywhere in my account and no joy! 

Cheers

D


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Ticker*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just made a ticker. Do I need to add it to every post or will it appear from somewhere?
> 
> Russell


Hey Russell and Danni, you can only post BB code on this web site, so once you have done your Ticker you can copy the BB code and then go to profile on the forum screen, then go to edit signature and post there, please remember to save it and as they say that is that 

Steve


----------



## dannimac

Thanks, Steve! That's been bugging the proverbial out of me!

D


----------



## Rislar

dannimac said:


> Thanks, Steve! That's been bugging the proverbial out of me!
> 
> D


Your welcome, dont forget the thanks button :wink: :lol:


----------



## dannimac

duly done!


----------



## Rapide561

*Ticker*

Thanks Steve, I shall have another go!


----------



## Rapide561

*Ticker*

Erm......


----------



## Rislar

*Re: Ticker*



Rapide561 said:


> Erm......


You've not used the BB code Russ, the text you need to post starts with
a url !!


----------



## dannimac

Russell

Think you've used the image URL one rather than the 2nd one down on the ticker code (called PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode ). That's the one that I used (following instructions in Steve's post) and it worked a treat

D


----------



## moblee

As far as i know Russell you can use BB code or url.
You have to choose your ticker & slider when you have the choice of four
left click the 2nd or 4th option it highlights blue,right click copy.....go to signature in profile,left click then right click scroll to paste & left click that should do it :!: 

Sorry for Idiots guide :lol: I'm just trying to help


----------

